# Obstructed Defecation



## jenk30 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello all,I am new on the boards. I wasn't sure where to put this post. I have spent a lot of time reading posts and have found that at least some of you have symptoms similar to mine, although I do not believe I have IBS. My symptoms seem to fall along the lines of obstructed defecation. I am not classically constipated. I have problems getting stool out of me once it arrives at the departure gate so to speak. The stool is usually soft and should pass easily, but gets stuck. Sorry for any TMI. I'm basically looking for any tips or advice on how those of you who have obstructed defecation manage it. What has worked best for you to live with this problem?I haven't been officially diagnosed with anything. I have an appointment with a colorectal specialist on Feb. 8th and I'm hoping they will be able to figure out what is wrong with me/ what is causing this or at the very least give me some advice on how I can manage with this problem more effectively. I'm trying to be hopeful, but I find it difficult. I just have very little trust in the medical establishment.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'd definitely talk to the new doc about getting the pelvic floor tested so they know exactly what the problem is. There isn't a whole lot of do-it-yourself treatments even when you know which problem you have. Even when they have "homework" as part of the therapy it usually is more than you can just do at home.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

My stools are always soft and i strain all the time to get them out,it is so uncomfortable and i always feel as though there is something still in the rectum,it wont all come out!My Doctor has prescribed me different types of medicines over the years but nothing helps.I am at the stage now where i am doing pelvic floor exercises and had biofeedback so doing that at home.Trying to do some yoga again also.I had a Proctogram last year which showed that i have difficulty evacuating my bowels and my muscles are weak in back passage due to straining.The doctor said to try suppositries,but i had tried them but found them to strong for me to use.Even with Diahorrea i strain,i find it so strange why the bowel does not work like it should.My doctor says i am not typically constipated,i know that!Have you tried or been told to try anything yourself?Make sure you know what you want to say to specialist,maybe write it down,that may help you.


----------



## jenk30 (Jan 29, 2010)

I know what you mean, diarrhea does not come out easily for me either any more. I have no idea what went wrong up there. I do know it started happening after I gave birth about 8 months ago. It's just progressively gotten worse and I am now to the point where straining does nothing at all. I could strain till I'm blue and it wouldn't get me any results, so I don't bother straining any more.The things I've tried are things that I've gleaned from reading the posts of others on the message board who appeared to have similar symptoms. Bless us all.Glycerin (the non-liquid kind) suppositories have limitied use for me. They only work on firmer stool though. If it is soft it does nothing but mush it up. Liquid glycerin suppositories are a new find for me. If the stool is soft I can use one of these and it seems to surround the stool and let it just slide on out. No pushing required. I'm liking these best of what I've tried so far.Bisacodyl suppositories are my last ditch attempt now. If I really think there is something up there and the liquid glycerin didn't accomplish anything, then I usually use one of these and wait. I don't like using these every day though.I've thought about trying an enema, but I don't know. It's not something I've ever done before, so i guess I'm a little afraid.I'm sorry the suppositories don't work for you, because I don't know where I'd be without them right now. One thing I can say is I don't have to wait very long for them to work. Could it be you are leaving them in too long? For the liquid glycerin it usually takes less than 5 minutes for it to loosen stuff up enough for it to slide out.I posted to see if there was anyone out there who has been dealing with this for a while who could make any other suggestions on things they've found that have worked well for them. Or made this thing easier to deal with. Because my appointment isn't until Feb 8th and even then they probably aren't going to do anything but talk to me that first day and maybe schedule some tests. I'm looking for things that could make coping with this easier while I wait to get treatment. Plus, from reading these boards I've seen some people with similar problems who have gotten "treatment," but haven't really gotten any improvement in their situation. At some point you have to learn to cope if the doctors say they can't do anything for you. Or the "treatments" they prescribe don't work, or take a while to work. So to the people who have been coping with this for a while, what have you found that has worked well for you? Anything other than what I've already tried? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------

